# Medición de resistencias en Protoboard



## sellart (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola.Intento medir la resistencia de las resistencias en si (valga la redundancia)en protoboard y no me da ningun valor o el que da no se corresponde con los calculos efectuados...¿porque?

Perdonad mi ignorancia.Gracias.


----------



## adg (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola!
Lo que tienes que hacer es o poner unos cablecillos conectados a la resistencia, o poner las puntas del tester en el pequeño trozo de hilo de la resistenci qye quede al aire. Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 26, 2008)

sellart dijo:
			
		

> Hola.Intento medir la resistencia de las resistencias en si (valga la redundancia)en protoboard y no me da ningun valor o el que da no se corresponde con los calculos efectuados...¿porque?


Como porque?  Porque lo que hagas lo estas haciendo mal!
Si no describis COMO lo estas haciendo NADIE puede saber POR QUE.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola
normalmente cuando mides una resistencia conectada a un circuito, el polimetro te deve de marcar el *valor de esta o bien un valor inferior*, ya que tiene otros componentes conectados en paralelo a esta, y no se podra deteminar el valor que te leera .
en el caso de que te marque un valor superior  al indicado por la resistencia, entonces si podras decir que la resistencia esta malamente.
la mayoria de las veces cuando se quema una resistencia se ve a simple vista, solo la mayoria.
saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 27, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola
> normalmente cuando mides una resistencia conectada a un circuito, el polimetro te deve de marcar el *valor de esta o bien un valor inferior*, ya que tiene otros componentes conectados en paralelo a esta, y no se podra deteminar el valor que te leera...



Te ha dicho que "segun los calculos que ha realilzado"

Seguramente fallan las pilas al tester o... Los calculos no son correctos. Me inclino por la segunda.

Postea el circuito y tus calculos


----------

